# Misplaced my Florida EMT card



## Underoath87 (Jul 25, 2011)

I somehow lost my state EMT card and need to get a replacement one mailed to me.  The state's website is so convoluted I can't even find a solid contact email or form to go about ordering a replacement.  Could someone in Florida please throw me a bone here?  
Thank you.


----------



## reaper (Jul 26, 2011)

https://ww2.doh.state.fl.us/mqaservices/login.asp?mult=&pass=Y

Login and request duplicate


----------



## Sassygrl18 (Jul 26, 2011)

So i seen the state Florida and you guys peeked my interest. I was wondering if you might have info to help me out.

I am considering moving to Florida and i will very soon be a nationally registered Paramedic. Ill prob be in the area of Port St. Lucie somewhere  . I heard a rumor that id have to take NREMT-P all over again. Any suggsstions on what i have to do to start my reciprocity and looking for a job? How hard that might be?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## reaper (Jul 26, 2011)

No, you will take the FL state paramedic exam. FL does not accept NREMT for medic. 

Sent from little black box


----------



## Sassygrl18 (Jul 26, 2011)

Where do i find out information on this?


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 26, 2011)

Sassygrl18 said:


> Where do i find out information on this?



I would start at the link already posted...here I backed it up a page to get you the most benefit possible.

https://ww2.doh.state.fl.us/mqaservices/faq.ASP


----------



## Underoath87 (Jul 26, 2011)

reaper said:


> https://ww2.doh.state.fl.us/mqaservices/login.asp?mult=&pass=Y
> 
> Login and request duplicate



Thanks! You're a real life saver (pun intended).


----------

